# New ferret..



## ambah (Dec 12, 2008)

Last year I was put on an order list for another Sterling Silver ferret, I was sure I wasn't going to be able to get one from this season but suprise! A couple of people pulled out so.. she'll be ready for me to pick her up on tuesday! I'm so excited.. will post pics as soon as I get her!  
I've been crazy trying to pick a name, I think I'm going to go with "Snowflake".. anyone else got any suggestions? My others are Willow, Peanut, Hudson and Shy.


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 12, 2008)

Im so jelouse......
Wish we could keep them here!


----------



## cuddlykylie (Dec 12, 2008)

misty, maisie charlotte


----------



## m000x (Dec 12, 2008)

I have 2 ferrets. One called A-Jax the other Bear. A-Jax is albino. ferrets a great fun =) Hope you like to clean poop! even though they are litter trained, they still smell!!!! Make sure you have HEAPS AND HEAPS of spare pillow cases and old jeans/Pants. to use as bedding.


----------



## ambah (Dec 12, 2008)

m000x said:


> I have 2 ferrets. One called A-Jax the other Bear. A-Jax is albino. ferrets a great fun =) Hope you like to clean poop! even though they are litter trained, they still smell!!!! Make sure you have HEAPS AND HEAPS of spare pillow cases and old jeans/Pants. to use as bedding.


 
all my others are litter trained, so hopefully this one learns quick! She'll be sharing with 4 others 

kylie; charlotte is cute!


----------



## the.badger (Dec 12, 2008)

What about Barry, as in Barry White?

Yeah all my animals have weird names...


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 12, 2008)

Peanut is a heaps cool name!
congrats,looking forward to pics


----------



## ambah (Dec 12, 2008)

> What about Barry, as in Barry White?
> 
> Yeah all my animals have weird names...


 
Barry for a girl?


----------



## the.badger (Dec 12, 2008)

ambah said:


> Barry for a girl?



HAHAHAH oh! It's a girl!

Meg, then.


----------



## ambah (Dec 12, 2008)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> Peanut is a heaps cool name!
> congrats,looking forward to pics


 
tehe, i know.. but i cant name 2 of them peanut 



> HAHAHAH oh! It's a girl!
> 
> Meg, then.


 
Meg from family guy, lol


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 12, 2008)

Peanut 2


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 12, 2008)

Snoopy!!!


----------



## ambah (Dec 30, 2008)

So here they are, as promised, pics of my little kit, Snowflake! 
11 weeks old and half-sister to my other silvers.
Shes pretty white at the moment but the silver will come through as she gets older..
Some of the pics arent great, the only times shes not moving is when shes eating or sleeping!





Eating peanut crunch biscuits 




Beating up Willow




More kicking butt 




And uhh.. I don't know whats going on here!




Tehe.. Enjoy!


----------



## darkangel (Dec 30, 2008)

awwww!!!! they are sooo cute! if i ever move back to nsw i might get a couple.


----------



## AnthonyJ (Dec 30, 2008)

Do they smell?


----------



## ravan (Dec 30, 2008)

lol at the last pic!
hehe they're kinda cute..


----------



## itbites (Dec 30, 2008)

I just had a handy man over & he said he used to have ferrets they were that tame 
he kept them on his shoulders...
until one day after handling a rabbit & accidentally forgetting to wash his hands! 
He picked up the ferret & it latched on to his finger piercing strait through the nail & into the bone! 
he's never kept them since lol


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Dec 30, 2008)

hehehe lol I love the last pic!


----------



## ambah (Dec 30, 2008)

itbites said:


> I just had a handy man over & he said he used to have ferrets they were that tame
> he kept them on his shoulders...
> until one day after handling a rabbit & accidentally forgetting to wash his hands!
> He picked up the ferret & it latched on to his finger piercing strait through the nail & into the bone!
> he's never kept them since lol


 
eww.. thats sounds about as tame as a hungry bredli, lol



> Do they smell?


 no more than your average teenage boy


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Ambah, im looking at getting some ferrets but dont wanna get them from someone who breeds them for working. could you pm me where you got yours from? or if you are goin to breed in the future? im in Melbourne.

Thanks


----------



## Australis (Dec 31, 2008)

ambah said:


> . anyone else got any suggestions?.



Australis? has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Ishah (Dec 31, 2008)

ambah said:


> Sterling Silver ferret,
> I've been crazy trying to pick a name, I think I'm going to go with "Snowflake".. anyone else got any suggestions? My others are Willow, Peanut, Hudson and Shy.


 

My suggestion would be Lightning, star, moon, storm, shadow or flash... they are all more "silver-like" things... snowflake is the dolphin outta ace ventura and they are either clear or white-ish or perceived as blue in cartoons... never really silvery... I named a mouse lightning (he has a little whiteish stripe on his head, and he's lightning fast lol), a snake storm, another snake shadow, intend on calling something star and moon... possibly geckos.. not too sure, but yeh, they are all pretty cool and unusual names imo...

Oh and you could always go with Stardust or something.. if you're into the two-worded names, like snowflake is...I actually think Stardust would suit that ferret from what you've said... i.e. its a girl and its silvery...


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 31, 2008)

awww so cute,good looker ambah.
i went to the pet shops and they were selling them too they were 6 weeks old and so cute!
andy my fella sleeps in my room now,his been very sick the last few weeks so needs meds all the time,he doesnt smell heaps you just have to clean his cage twice a day.
once again ambah great looking ferret,congrats


----------



## ambah (Jan 5, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Hey Ambah, im looking at getting some ferrets but dont wanna get them from someone who breeds them for working. could you pm me where you got yours from? or if you are goin to breed in the future? im in Melbourne.
> 
> Thanks


 
Unfortunately my breeder generally sells all of her kits before they're even born, and the next breeding season will be end of this year! I won't be breeding until then either.
I bought a male from another breeder last year, in Ballarat and sells good quality kits, if you're willing to go out that far. He does use some for working but some of his big breeders produce young that aren't good for rabbiting. I can pm you his details if you still want them.
Also you can always get one from the victorian ferret society or show up at a monthly meeting and see who's got some for sale 

Thanks jord  she's a cheeky thing. 
6 weeks old is way too young for ferrets 

Ishah, stardust is an awesome name! Might have to name the next one.. lol

lol @ Australis


----------



## Emzie (Jan 5, 2009)

damn QLD and there stupid rules 

i wanted one my hole life but mum wouldn't let me then we my boyfriend puts one on order for me and im about to finally get one we decide to move to QLD i never knew about there stupid rule


----------



## Renagade (Jan 5, 2009)

Dreaddie said:


> Do they smell?


 
they stink.

i had some family friends who bred them. from memory it was the males who smell the most.... some what like teenage boys so i guess you are right... yuk.


----------



## ambah (Jan 5, 2009)

Renagade said:


> they stink.
> 
> i had some family friends who bred them. from memory it was the males who smell the most.... some what like teenage boys so i guess you are right... yuk.


 
Breeding male smell doesnt even come off your hands, you have to scrub and scrub! :lol:
i suppose that goes for the males of other species too! hehe


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jan 5, 2009)

Aww very cute!!


----------



## Mumsford (Jan 23, 2009)

Your babies are gorgeous. 

The gents do smell more than the ladies, but the ladies are no rose petals. 

But it is all worth it for the joy that they bring. I have 3 ladies and one gent. Gypsy, Sweat Pea, Minx and ZORRO!


----------

